# New Tegu Enclosure



## Non Crimen (Jan 15, 2012)

This is our 72x48x48 enclosure for our red tegu Owen. 
Here are some pictures and a rough sketch of what it will look like...


----------



## AP27 (Jan 15, 2012)

Haha. Omg i love that last little sketch. Too funny. But it looks like it should turn out to be a great cage


----------



## TeguBuzz (Jan 15, 2012)

That is the reddest tegu I have ever seen. Damn.


----------



## martinreptiles_3 (Jan 15, 2012)

Looks like it is coming along and going to be a great enclosure! lol TeguBuzz!


----------



## Non Crimen (Jan 15, 2012)

Just for the record our son is also posting. I give him credit though, pretty good computer skills for a 14 year old high school kid. Artist he is not lol. We decided to have a friend's grandfather build the enclosure. I received a quote from a local cabinet maker of $700-$900 for labor and materials. I'm sure it would have looked nice but with 3 kids, 2 cats, 1 dog (Bullmastiff), 1 hamster, and 1 Tegu I couldn't afford it. Friend's grandfather is retired and just enjoys wood working and building stuff. No idea on cost yet but threads on here say $150-$200 for materials and I don't think he's going to charge us to build it. We'll keep you all informed on the progress.

Kids.....


----------



## Non Crimen (Jan 23, 2012)

Alrighty now, 
72 inches x 40 inches high x 48inches deep. Check.
Enclosure is built and we will be picking it up tomorrow evening. Check.
Sealing the inside: Drylok (Home Depot) 2 helpings of tint. Check.
Will stain and Varnish exterior. Check.
10-12 inches of substrate. Check.
Tequila. Check.
Hide. Check. Although we will be needing a huge one VERY soon!! (Cannot believe growth rate)
Lighting....... Need help with this, have lights but not certain on type or exact needs. Not Check.
Humidity source - Been going around and around between Repti Fogger or Walgreens any suggestions? Not Check.
Vents - 6 3inch diameter vents installed 6 inches from top evenly spaced a cross the back. 10x8 inch side vents, one side up high one side down low. Check.

I am working on interior decorations. I currently have 2 very large pieces of Malaysian drift wood in a 75 gallon fresh water tank set up in our basement. Wondering if I can use these pieces in our enclosure? 2 thoughts: the wood has been in our tank for over 6 years I would think as it drys the moisture would benefit the enclosure or should it be baked in the oven first? Think that's two thoughts.... at least for me it is.
What else am I missing? 
As soon as my IT guy gets home from high school I'll have him post up some more photos.
What have we gotten ourselves into....... 
Carlton


----------



## TeguBuzz (Jan 23, 2012)

Get the walgreens greens fogger. Reptifogger is terrible, mine stopped working today randomly after not even 2 months of use. I was using chlorine free water too, nothing from the tap.

And bake the wood.


----------



## AP27 (Jan 23, 2012)

TeguBuzz said:


> Get the walgreens greens fogger. Reptifogger is terrible, mine stopped working today randomly after not even 2 months of use. I was using chlorine free water too, nothing from the tap.
> 
> And bake the wood.





Really? How odd. Mine works wonderfully and I've had it for a good 6 months now.


----------



## james.w (Jan 23, 2012)

Lighting - I would recommend a MVB on one side and a 4' UVB tube on the other side. 

Humidity - You may have too much ventilation, so hopefully you can close them off if needed. I don't use anything to create humidity in my enclosure. I just have about a foot of dirt and no vents. Humidity stays between 65-85% throughout and I spray it down about once every 2-3 weeks. In some of my other enclosures I have used the Walgreens humdifier with no problems other than mold growing in the PVC pipes. This was fixed by using pipe cleaners on the PVC weekly.


----------



## Non Crimen (Jan 23, 2012)

Okay, I checked with our son (Non Crimen, Jr.) and we have a Powersun 100 watt Self-Ballasted Mercury Vapor UVB Lamp with dome. My plan is to purchase a fixture from HD along with an extension cord to wire it to the interior ceiling. I guess, no I'm sure, that I don't know the difference between UVB and MVB but I'll scour the forums for a definition. Not overly concerned with the vents as I can cover/uncover as needed.
Tequila. Check.
Bringing home enclosure tomorrow am. Will begin painting with Drylok tomorrow night. If I understand correctly we should wait 5-7 days after painting to allow any harmful fumes to dissipate before introducing Owen to his new habitat. Correct, or paranoid?
Thanks for your time and consideration, 
Carlton
Tequila. Check.


----------



## james.w (Jan 23, 2012)

MVB is mercury vapor bulb, they are heat, light, and UVB in one.
UVB would be just light and UVB.

I would wait at least 7 days after painting with Drylok.


----------



## Non Crimen (Jan 25, 2012)

Good evening Tegu lovers,
Went to HD and purchased materials necessary to install MVB. I have one vent up high on one side and one vent down low on the other side for cross ventilation. Question is, where shall I place the MVB? Above or over where I will put his hide or in the middle somewhere? My local reptile shop said that with the 100 watt MVB i'm in good shape UVB wise and should just purchase an under counter or 4 foot florescent light for mood lighting. Sound about right? More pictures to follow.

Carlton


----------



## james.w (Jan 25, 2012)

I would put the MVB on the side of the enclosure with the vents mounted up high. They are correct in that the MVB will provide the UVB needed.


----------



## Non Crimen (Jan 25, 2012)

james.w said:


> I would put the MVB on the side of the enclosure with the vents mounted up high. They are correct in that the MVB will provide the UVB needed.



Thanks Sir, 
Next question is placement of the hide. Should it be on the side with the MVB for basking purposes? I'll probably end up making two any how, but for now?.........


----------



## james.w (Jan 25, 2012)

I have a hide on both sides.


----------



## Non Crimen (Jan 26, 2012)

Again thank you sir. One hide built last night, one to go. I'm thinking of attempting to build his next one out of Styrofoam to make it look a little less industrial and a little more natural. What have we gotten ourselves into........
Again thanks, this could be fun!!


----------



## james.w (Jan 26, 2012)

What are building the hides out of?


----------



## Non Crimen (Jan 26, 2012)

The one we built last evening was built from left over 1/4 inch particle board. 20x18. Have first cost of Drylok in it. Checked out some sites that show how to build one from styrofoam. Think I'll try that next.


----------



## Non Crimen (Jan 29, 2012)

We are making progress. Enclosure is built, but we still have many questions. First question; The interior height of the enclosure is 40 inches +/-. With 10 inches of Cypress mulch we have a 30 inch distance from the bedding floor to the ceiling. Should we use our current 100 watt ZooMed Powersun UV with the dome? The height of the light with the dome and hanger is 9 inches. 30 inches - 9 inches = 21 inches. Height of hide is 6 inches. 21 inches - 6 inches = 15 inches. Is this an acceptable height for basking on top of his hide or is it too close or too far? Or should we use the jury rigged Home Depot set up I built? Doing that would give us 3 or 4 more inches between the lamp and the hide. We are also concerned with the ceramic socket that comes with the dome. Is the home made light set up safe for use with a 100 watt MVB? Or do we need to use the ceramic socket due to heat/fire issues? We would prefer not to burn down our Tegu enclosure, son's bed room, or our entire house!! We have also purchased a 24 inch General Electric Xenon under cabinet light for mood lighting. Being unsure about Xenon we also purchased a 36 inch conventional fluorescent under cabinet light as well. Opinions on 24 Xenon vs 36 standard? We also have a heat lamp with dome available as well. I'm placing the MVB bulb on the side with the hide/basking spot and the under cabinet light on the other half of his enclosure. Any ideas if we should place the under cabinet near the front or towards the rear of the enclosure? I read somewhere that if the lights are placed near the back they can cast a reflective glare off of the glass doors. Thanks in advance for all your insightful wisdom!!

Carlton


----------



## james.w (Jan 29, 2012)

The distance will depend on what basking temp you are trying to maintain. 15" away may cause too high of a basking temp or possibly too low. You will have to experiment with it. What fixture did you make from Home Depot? I use a Home Depot fixture in my Tegus cage and used them in all the cage I built with no problems. I believe they are rated for 600W.

As far as the 24" Xenon v. the 36" fluorescent, I think experimentation will also help you decide which you are happier with.


----------



## Non Crimen (Jan 29, 2012)

james.w said:


> The distance will depend on what basking temp you are trying to maintain. 15" away may cause too high of a basking temp or possibly too low. You will have to experiment with it. What fixture did you make from Home Depot? I use a Home Depot fixture in my Tegus cage and used them in all the cage I built with no problems. I believe they are rated for 600W.
> 
> As far as the 24" Xenon v. the 36" fluorescent, I think experimentation will also help you decide which you are happier with.



I purchased a metal junction box and then screwed a porcelain fixture onto it. Bought an extension cord, stripped off the ends and wired it that way. I'm just concerned about the heat given off by the MVB. Box says to be sure to use/have porcelain heat dissipate r. Any thoughts anyone?


----------



## james.w (Jan 29, 2012)

That is more less what I am using.


----------



## Non Crimen (Feb 3, 2012)

Almost done.










Hopefully I'll finish trimming out the enclosure this weekend. Measure 4x's cut twice lol. We have it set up in our son's room, under his loft bed. Trying to get a group shot of bed and enclosure but I didn't realize how small his bedroom is. Owen seems to be acclimating just fine. More to follow.


----------



## Karriss (Feb 3, 2012)

Looking good!


----------



## Grendel (Feb 4, 2012)

Looks great/ my two cents... Since I can't see from the pictures where you have its water supply. Put the water container near the door/front of cage, you will end up changing it more often if it is easy to reach.


----------



## Non Crimen (Feb 4, 2012)

Grendel said:


> Looks great/ my two cents... Since I can't see from the pictures where you have its water supply. Put the water container near the door/front of cage, you will end up changing it more often if it is easy to reach.



We actually have 2 water sources. Both up front. So, let's see:
1 red Tegu
1 really big enclosure (really big)
1 hide
3 pieces of drift wood
1 100 watt MVB
1 40 watt Xenon under cabinet light
5 frozen rats 
Temp 85-92
Humidity 55-60%
1 pint of Jose Cuervo
Man, life is good!!


----------



## james.w (Feb 4, 2012)

Non Crimen said:


> Grendel said:
> 
> 
> > Looks great/ my two cents... Since I can't see from the pictures where you have its water supply. Put the water container near the door/front of cage, you will end up changing it more often if it is easy to reach.
> ...



Only problem I see is with your choice of Tequila, I would go with Patron!


----------



## TeguBuzz (Feb 4, 2012)

Stick with the Jose Cuervo, some lime and salt to top it off.


----------



## Non Crimen (Feb 4, 2012)

More Pictures.......Enjoy










james.w said:


> Non Crimen said:
> 
> 
> > Grendel said:
> ...


Patron? James.W how many kids do you have?
Cuervo is all I can afford lol. I'm just glad my wife allows my friend Jose to stop and visit every once in a while!!


----------



## james.w (Feb 4, 2012)

I have 3 kids


----------



## Non Crimen (Feb 4, 2012)

james.w said:


> I have 3 kids


Same here. 5 11 14
But do you have a Bullmastiff that eats 6 cups of food a day?
Vegas. Funny, that's where my last bestest bartender moved to. Introduced me to Jose lol.


----------



## james.w (Feb 4, 2012)

Non Crimen said:


> james.w said:
> 
> 
> > I have 3 kids
> ...



No Bull Mastiff, but I do have 3 cats that eat about 3 cups a day, and 16 snakes.


----------



## Non Crimen (Feb 4, 2012)

16 snakes? I know how to cut down on the 3 cats. JUST KIDDING!! We have 2 Himalayan cat's as well. Not sure how much they eat or for that matter what they eat. I do know how to get rid of our daughter's hamster though.... Only kidding Marina.


----------



## Rhetoric (Feb 4, 2012)

Nice enclosure, it turned out really well!


----------



## Non Crimen (Feb 4, 2012)

rhetoricx said:


> Nice enclosure, it turned out really well!



Thanks, 
All the credit should go to a grandpa named Darwin. He's an acquaintance of our's grandfather. He lost his wife of 56 years 5 months ago (his martini partner, his words, not mine). Our friend said her passing hit him really hard and he has nothing to do to occupy his time but sit and think about how much he misses his wife. So she thought building the enclosure would help. When we went to pick it up he wouldn't take the check that I had written. He only charged me for the materials and I made the check out for $100 more. I think he even may have sworn at me lol. I explained that I knew his grand daughter who helped build it with him had lost her job and the check was for her labor, not his. That seemed to make it okay.

ps If Jose doesn't leave soon I'm going to have to take a nap.......


----------



## Khoilie (Feb 4, 2012)

Your enclosure turned out real nice. You'll find out like I did that when it comes to Tegus everything is about experimenting and finding what works for you and your Tegu lol. Food, lighting, substrate, temperatures, basking temps, humidity, etc. every tegu is different and no info is final or definitive when it comes to these lizards. you'll get it though. just takes some patients


----------

